# how many pellets to feed?!?!?!?



## GraciesCarlos (Mar 6, 2010)

Just curious - is there a standard amount of food that these little betta fish eat??? Our Betta, Carlos, is eating the tiny Hikari pellets. He's been eating 10 a day!!! 5 in the morning and 5 in the evening - and seems like he could eat even more than that!!!!! Should I be feeding him more, say until he starts spitting it out, or just stop at the 5 per feeding??? I'm just worried it's too much and was wanting some opinions on that. 

Thanks!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's way too much to be feeding! I feed my big males 5 pellets a day and the rest of my fish 4 pellets. (2-3 pellets in the morning, 2 at night). I also fast them once a week because it's good for their digestive systems.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

^ Nearly the exact same thing 

2 in the morning
1 when I come home
2 in the evening

5 total! 
and they ALWAYS look like they want more. Don't fall for it! It's a trap!! Lol


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Dang that's a lot of food! Too much! lol
I feed each of my 4 bettas 2 pellets at night and two in the morning. Every other day, though, they get a frozen blood worm, since I have to feed my frog. I also fast them every Sunday.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed each one of mine 2 pellets in the morning and 2 in the evening.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I used to feed Lucky about 7 pellets but now it's 5. My new schedual is 2 in the morning & 3 @ night.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I've just started using the baby pellets too;

first day he had 12 - I know this is way too much but he hadn't ate much before that so I wanted to ensure he was full;
Yesterday he had 5; I'm going to try and stick with 5-6 all the time


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Bettas stomachs are as big as their eye so they aren't big at all. They will always try to look like they're starving like any animal, my dogs do it all the time. But, you can't give in.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Your betta would eat the whole container in one go if he had the chance! But two or three pellets twice a day is sufficient.


----------



## GraciesCarlos (Mar 6, 2010)

OMG - WOW!!!!! O.K.! So I am over feeding him - oh no!!!!!!! I just now gave him 5 pellets for breakfast and he ate it up with a vengeance! It's so hard to not feed him when he keeps wanting to eat - I guess that's the mommy in me since you feed a baby until they start refusing the food! O.k. - I guess Carlos is going on a diet!

The pellets are so tiny that I guess i figured it was o.k.! So I'll cut him back to just 2 in the a.m. and 2 in the p.m. - I hope he's not upset with me. 

He just now has started to get excited at nealtime - learned when I'm feeding him and waits right under the hole in the lid for the food - LOL!!! He's an oinker i guess!

Thanks for the advice y'all!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, they are definitely piggies! I love how it says on my food container to feed them as much as they can consume in a couple minutes. Umm mine would eat the WHOLE container in a couple minutes.lol One time my dad came in to check on my fish and they all started freaking out because they thought he was going to feed them and he goes "Jeez, they act like you never feed them."lol 

Is his stomach bloated at all or does it seem like he's swallowed a small marble? Sometimes they can get bloated especially from being over fed. Thankfully if it's not too bad you can just fast him (not feed him) for a couple days until the bump goes down.


----------

